# Rockets sign Budinger and Andersen



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Houston Rockets reached a contract agreement with rookie forward Chase Budinger according to his agent Kevin Bradbury.
> 
> Bradbury told FOX 26 Sports Tuesday Budinger's deal with the Rockets is for two years with team options for two more years.
> 
> "This is a great opportunity for Chase," Bradbury said. "The Rockets really stepped up by giving him a deal that is comparable to what a first rounder would receive.


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/nba/090811_rockets_budinger_agreement


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Budinger...and Andersen, apparently*



> Welcome D.Andersen - contract finalized...Yao was in today.Watched a few minutes of our pickup game and quipped I would trade me.He is right


http://twitter.com/dmorey


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets sign Budinger...and Andersen, apparently*

Welcome aboard the train headed to the lottery!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets sign Budinger...and Andersen, apparently*



> Houston Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey announced today that the team has signed center David Andersen to a multi-year contract. Per team policy, financial terms were not released. The Rockets originally acquired the rights to Andersen from the Atlanta Hawks in exchange for cash and future considerations on July 14.


http://my.nba.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5700041266


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well I guess that sets Houston's ridiculously uberdeep depth chart then!

PG: Aaron Brooks...Kyle Lowry
SG: Shane Battier...Jermaine Taylor...Brent Barry
SF: Trevor Ariza...Chase Budinger...James White
PF: Luis Scola...Carl Landry...Brian Cook
C: David Andersen...Chuck Hayes...Joey Dorsey

Oh, wait...


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

damn... that looks like one of the worst rosters on paper, but they are a pretty good team on the floor. Good for 9th in the west until Yao and Tmac comes back


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want Iverson.

That lineup just looks like it will score maybe 40points a game.

People forget we got blown out in LA both times with that team.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think we will be fine, really. The team doesn't look bad. It just lacks recognition. Most people only know superstars, and then if a team doesn't have one, that team sucks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

hroz said:


> I want Iverson.
> 
> That lineup just looks like it will score maybe 40points a game.
> 
> People forget we got blown out in LA both times with that team.


I have no idea why the Rockets aren't offering Iverson a one-year deal worth the MLE. I guess they have decided to tank, but the team might actually be decent with Iverson running the 2. He'd probably put up 24ppg on that team and they'd at least be in the playoff hunt.

I don't think it would be a completely wasted season. That's all I'm saying. It would sort of be a one-year tryout for AI on the Rockets, too. If he performs well, maybe they'd bring him back for the next couple of years to team with Yao.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I have no idea why the Rockets aren't offering Iverson a one-year deal worth the MLE. I guess they have decided to tank, but the team might actually be decent with Iverson running the 2. He'd probably put up 24ppg on that team and they'd at least be in the playoff hunt.
> 
> I don't think it would be a completely wasted season. That's all I'm saying. It would sort of be a one-year tryout for AI on the Rockets, too. If he performs well, maybe they'd bring him back for the next couple of years to team with Yao.


Didn't they sign Ariza with the MLE?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I have no idea why the Rockets aren't offering Iverson a one-year deal worth the MLE. I guess they have decided to tank, but the team might actually be decent with Iverson running the 2. He'd probably put up 24ppg on that team and they'd at least be in the playoff hunt.
> 
> I don't think it would be a completely wasted season. That's all I'm saying. It would sort of be a one-year tryout for AI on the Rockets, too. If he performs well, maybe they'd bring him back for the next couple of years to team with Yao.


We already used the MLE and we would have the smallest backcourt ever, with Brooks and Iverson.

I'd rather give those minutes to young players that can help us in the future, than give Iverson a season to showcase himself.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cornholio said:


> We already used the MLE and we would have the smallest backcourt ever, with Brooks and Iverson.
> 
> I'd rather give those minutes to young players that can help us in the future, than give Iverson a season to showcase himself.


But not on Ariza...you used Yao's injury exception on Ariza.

Did you split the MLE between Andersen and someone else? Maybe Budinger got some of it?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> But not on Ariza...you used Yao's injury exception on Ariza.
> 
> Did you split the MLE between Andersen and someone else? Maybe Budinger got some of it?


Yeah, between Andersen, Taylor and Budinger.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

New Rockets center David Andersen and his fiancée, Nerida Zwan, relax at their hotel Friday.



> He's tall, thin. He's from a foreign land thousands of miles from Houston.
> 
> He has a soft jump shot and is more of a finesse player than a banger. He is the Rockets' center. But he's not Yao Ming. (Never will be.)
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/6573660.html



http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid823425601?bclid=853723710&bctid=33827719001


----------

